# Νεοελληνικό ποίημα για το γέλιο ή το χιούμορ



## maraki (Feb 9, 2011)

Καλησπέρα σ'όλους τους φίλους της Λεξιλογίας,

Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας σε κάτι, αν γνωρίζετε: ψάχνω να βρω κάποιο νεοελληνικό ποίημα που να πραγματεύεται την έννοια του γέλιου ή του χιούμορ ή που να έχει σαν κεντρική ιδέα το γέλιο ή το χιούμορ.


Καμιά ιδέα;;;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ


----------



## sarant (Feb 9, 2011)

Πρόχειρα, βρίσκω ένα νεανικό του Λαπαθιώτη, που λέγεται Δάκρυα αλλά λέει για το γέλιο. Δεν θα σου κάνει φοβάμαι:

ΔΑΚΡΥΑ
Alla C. Bot. 
Ah! Ah! dal ridere sto per crepar!
"Barbiere di Seviglia"

Γέλα, με τα κρυστάλλινα τα γέλια Σου,
με τα τρελά σου, ρόδινα χειλάκια, 
σκόρπα χαρές, γλυκές σαν τα ματάκια Σου, 
πλασμένα όλο γι’ αγάπες και φιλάκια!...

Ρόδιζε μέσα στη σκιερή τη νύχτα μου, 
αγάπης ονειρόπλαστο πουλάκι, 
να κλείσουν, με τα ολόδροσα χαμόγελα, 
τα βάραθρα των σπλάχνων μου, και οι λάκκοι....

Γέλα!... Το φως Σου φτάνει ως τη σκοτείνια μου!... 
Και στη θανή μου, στην πικρή μου δύση, 
ας είχα τέτοιον Άγγελο τρελούτσικο, 
τα ολόσβηστά μου μάτια να σφαλήσει...


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 10, 2011)

Μπορεί να μη λέει για το γέλιο ακριβώς, αλλά ένα χαμόγελο το φέρνει στα χείλη ο μέγας Καρυωτάκης: 

*ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΟ*

_Χωρίς να το μάθει ποτέ, εδάκρυσε,_
_ίσως γιατί έ π ρ ε π ε να δακρύσει,_
_ίσως γιατί οι συφορές έ ρ χ ο ν τ α ι._

Απόψε είναι σαν όνειρο το δείλι·
απόψε η λαγκαδιά στα μάγια μένει.
Δεν βρέχει πια. Κι η κόρη αποσταμένη
στο μουσκεμένο ξάπλωσε τριφύλλι.

Σα δυο κεράσια χώρισαν τα χείλη·
κι έτσι βαθιά, γιομάτα ως ανασαίνει,
στο στήθος της ανεβοκατεβαίνει
το πλέον αδρό τριαντάφυλλο τ' Απρίλη

Ξεφεύγουνε απ' το σύννεφον αχτίδες
και κρύβονται στα μάτια της· τη βρέχει
μια λεμονιά με δυο δροσοσταλίδες

που στάθηκαν στο μάγουλο διαμάντια
και που θαρρείς το δάκρυ της πως τρέχει
καθώς χαμογελάει στον ήλιο αγνάντια.


----------



## maraki (Feb 10, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για τις απαντήσεις σας!

Προς το παρόν από την περιήγησή μου στο διαδικτυο έχω βρει μόνο ένα απόσπασμα για το χιούμοε στην ποίηση του Ν.Καρούζου. Αν δεν μπορέσω να βρω τελικά κάτι, μάλλον θα καταλήξω στις παρωδίες του Βάρναλη.


----------



## sarant (Feb 10, 2011)

Να είσαι καλά.

Παρωδίες του Βάρναλη; Ποιες εννοείς (πέρα από την Προσευχή του ταπεινού:
http://www.sarantakos.com/liter/barnalis/parwdia.html);

Αν θέλεις παρωδίες, δες κι εδώ τα a la maniere de... του Λαπαθιώτη:
http://www.sarantakos.com/liter/lapathiotis/manierde.html

Για καβαφικές παρωδίες υπάρχει ολόκληρο βιβλίο (του Δασκαλόπουλου). Έχει επίσης εκδώσει τριάντα καβαφικές ο Ξ. Κοκόλης.

Και μερικές ακόμα του Άχθου Αρούρη:
http://www.sarantakos.com/liter/axtos/parwdies.html


----------

